# turning a popup into a teardrop



## Fish_Tales2 (May 14, 2010)

Have a old colmen popup into a teardrop. Completly gutting and trearing down to frame and starting from there. N e ideas. Have a few but not set on n e thing other than I want a different type camper.


----------



## Slingblade (May 14, 2010)

There's a ton of plans and ideas about teardrops out there on the interweb.


----------



## KDarsey (May 14, 2010)

There were a couple of guys on here that built their own.......you might do a search and get some ideas.
  Keep us in the loop! Let us see your progress.


----------



## Davis31052 (May 15, 2010)

look here for more information.

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/


----------



## boneboy96 (May 15, 2010)

http://www.campingearth.com/teardrop/


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the links. Think I am going to go with the square teardrop!! Start post picks tomorrow afternoon. Roof interior and floor gone. Going to try and get skins off tomorrow.


----------



## todd987 (May 17, 2010)

If you want to swing by sometime and take a look at the one I built shoot me a pm.
Some of the build will make sense if you can look at one. I made a few trips to teardrop gatherings to see how others had built theirs..... still made some mistakes but that's part of the fun.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (May 19, 2010)

todd987 said:


> If you want to swing by sometime and take a look at the one I built shoot me a pm.
> Some of the build will make sense if you can look at one. I made a few trips to teardrop gatherings to see how others had built theirs..... still made some mistakes but that's part of the fun.



Thanks Todd , may take you up on that latter on .
I have heard that it is easyer to tag the trailer befor building on it. Should i just deck it and get the tag befor i start the walls and roof? 
 Here are a few pic.s of what i have done so far.  Just want to say i never want to see another rivett!!!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2010)

Lizella Fella said:


> look here for more information.
> 
> http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/



Great website!

"Jonkayak" on here built mine from a small utility trailer.My wife bought it from him several years ago when his family started to get too large for it!
He did a great job.


----------



## Wes (May 28, 2010)

I wanted to build a teardrop, but I am thinking they are less popular in the Southeast because I imagine they get VERY warm in the summer due to the small interior space and limited ventilation. They seem to be very popular in the northwest. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (May 29, 2010)

Wes said:


> I wanted to build a teardrop, but I am thinking they are less popular in the Southeast because I imagine they get VERY warm in the summer due to the small interior space and limited ventilation. They seem to be very popular in the northwest. Good luck with your project.



Have already been thing of ventilation and think I have it figured out by looking at all the ones I can find. And them not being very popular is one of the draaws to it. I am building on a 12 foot trailer so it will be bigger than most.


----------



## todd987 (May 29, 2010)

I used a 12v Comfort Air roof vent and a PetCool for air/heat.
No vent problems... when I crank up the roof vent both curtains flap in the wind.


----------



## Fish_Tales2 (Jun 1, 2010)

was thinking about adding solor panel to cherge batteries to run a roof fan at night b/c it will be like a tent and only used at night wont need all the fluf just a a few push lights and a fan.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish_Tales2 said:


> was thinking about adding solor panel to cherge batteries to run a roof fan at night b/c it will be like a tent and only used at night wont need all the fluf just a a few push lights and a fan.



_That's_ th' ticket - keep it simple!


----------



## s.anderson (Jun 9, 2010)

> I used a 12v Comfort Air roof vent and a PetCool for air/heat.
> No vent problems... when I crank up the roof vent both curtains flap in the wind.



Same with mine.   I'm warm in the winter and cool in the summer.   The biggest problem I have with mine is having to give several tours everytime I stop somewhere with it.

Here is the thread about the teardrop I built:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=411111&highlight=


----------

